# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): I want to improve and practice my Croatian



## kloie

How do I say
I want to improve,and practice my Croatian?
Thanks in advance I know I ask crazy questions!


----------



## Sobakus

Sorry, but how could this "I want" possibly be different from the one you asked before?


----------



## kloie

Well really i just wanted to know the verbs to improve and to practice, thanks again.


----------



## Duya

_Želim da vježbam i popravim svoj hrvatski._

(I want to practice and improve my Croatian.), or

_Želim vježbati i popraviti svoj hrvatski._

(The latter is arguably more correct in Croatian, but to me it sounds too formal.)


----------



## MrGiovanni

kloie said:


> How do i say
> I want to improve,and practice my croatian?
> thanks in advance I know i ask crazy questions!



Želim da poboljšam, i (da) vežbam moj srpski.

Enjoy learning


----------



## nexy

MrGiovanni said:


> Želim da poboljšam, i (da) vežbam svoj srpski.



Mala ispravka.


----------



## MrGiovanni

Slažem se, moja greška


----------



## Orlin

MrGiovanni said:


> Želim da poboljšam, i (da) vežbam moj srpski.
> 
> Enjoy learning


Da li moramo pisati zarez ovde?


----------



## nexy

Orlin said:


> Da li moramo pisati zarez ovde?



Ne samo da ne mora, nego i ne treba. Dobro zapažanje, meni je promaklo.


----------



## MrGiovanni

Orlin said:


> Da li moramo pisati zarez ovde?



Ne, u toj rečenici se ne piše zapeta (zarez).
Izvini ako sam te zbunio. Ja sam je stavio zato što je *kloie* tako uradila pa da bi videla kako njena rečenica tačno izgleda na srpskom


----------



## el_tigre

Duya said:


> _Želim vježbati i popraviti svoj hrvatski._



valjda :_Želim vježbati i *poboljšati* svoj hrvatski._


----------



## iobyo

Ja mislim da "usavršiti" zvuči još prirodnije mada je manje bliže smislu engleske rečenice.


----------



## Duya

"Usavršiti" i "poboljšati", za razliku od "popraviti", impliciraju da je postojeće stanje već dobro.


----------



## iobyo

Duya said:


> "Usavršiti" i "poboljšati", za razliku od "popraviti", impliciraju da je postojeće stanje već dobro.



Evo zašto je mišljenje izvornog govornika najvažnije. Ja sam preveo "poboljšati" kao mkd. _зголеми _('uvećati'), tako da mi je izgledalo nejasno.

Pored toga, "usavršiti" u ovom kontekstu mi ipak daje utisak da osoba ima barem neko znanje o dotičnom jeziku ali ga ne govori baš tečno, zbog toga će da ga i vežba.


----------



## Orlin

I ja mislim da je ključ k izboru variajante za prevod engleskog "to improve" u trenutnom nivou znanja jezika u pitanju osobe koja govori. Ja nisam izvorni govornik i nisam potpunom siguran u nijansama, ali čini mi se da je situacija poprilično slična ovoj u mom maternjem bugarskom jer mi imamo sva 3 glagola kojih ima i u BCS kao moguće alternative za prevod: mi bismo rekli "да поправя/поправям" za nešto u definitivno lošem stanju, "да подобря/подобрявам" se obično (ali ne uvek) koriste za već barem nekako dobro stanje ali takva implikacija nije mnogo jaka, a "усъвършенствам" je moguće samo ako je postojeće stanje već (barem relativno) dobro. U našem slučaju čini mi se da je "popraviti" veoma nezgodno jer kod niskog nivoa znanja jezika vežbanje je sasvim malo korisno i bolje je prvo saznati više o jeziku i tek potom vežbati.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> ali čini mi se da je situacija poprilično slična ovoj u mom maternjem bugarskom jer mi imamo sva 3 glagola kojih ima i u BCS kao mogući alternativi za prevod



Upravo tako.


----------

